# Are there lots of fake/replica Hamilton watches?



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

I ask because I'm about to buy a Jazzmaster on ebay. Looks legit but will always have that worry simply because I'm very inexperienced when it comes to watches.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I do not recall seeing many, but they are probably out there. Purchasing from a reputable seller is the best bet if buying online..


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I do not recall seeing many, but they are probably out there. Purchasing from a reputable seller is the best bet if buying online..


that's what I figured. Looking at a second hand one though that's priced pretty well I think.

welps, might as well take the plunge hah!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Post the watch and we'll help determine if it's what it is, at least the best we can with the pictures.


----------



## pocketdrummer (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I for one would recommend you buy from an authorized dealer to save yourself from the headaches of not knowing. I was actually going to post pictures of mine that I got from Amazon that I suspect is fake, however I can't because the forum says I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

I didn't have enough posts to post the link to it. tried comparing it to the watch on hamilton's website


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I would be greatly surprised if you bought a fake from Amazon..........


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

looks good to me but i have such an untrained eye for watches lol

a buddy of mine into watches took a gander and said it looked good so that kind of alleviates the tiny worry


----------



## swatch_crotch (Dec 12, 2014)

They won't fake a movement so if you can take a look at that you'll know for sure.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

swatch_crotch said:


> They won't fake a movement so if you can take a look at that you'll know for sure.


alright thanks! I'll scrutinize it to the best of my ability when it arrives. Should be here within the week. Valjoux 7750


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Fake Hamiltons aren't that common. With a Valjoux 7750 you should be able to see the movement through the display back and confirm easily enough...


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Amazon has no fakes.

On eBay, fake Khaki Fields are what you need to look out for.
Most are shown with a rubber tyre tread patterned strap, which is a dead giveaway.
Also, the round 5min lume pips tend to look wrong (too large)


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

thanks guys. In regards to the movement through the display back, is there anything in particular I should look for? or is a fake a dead give away?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Make sure the Hamilton logo is on the crown of the watch and on the rotor.
The rotor will say "Hamilton" and below it it will list the amount of jewels.
All Hamilton watches also carry serial numbers that tell you the exact type of watch you have.
The serial number is found on the back of the watch and will be something like "H325150"
Fakes will usually not have enough time to put any details on the watch.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> Make sure the Hamilton logo is on the crown of the watch and on the rotor.
> The rotor will say "Hamilton" and below it it will list the amount of jewels.
> All Hamilton watches also carry serial numbers that tell you the exact type of watch you have.
> The serial number is found on the back of the watch and will be something like "H325150"
> Fakes will usually not have enough time to put any details on the watch.


thanks for the info! will update this thread when the watch arrives


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> Make sure the Hamilton logo is on the crown of the watch and on the rotor.
> The rotor will say "Hamilton" and below it it will list the amount of jewels.
> All Hamilton watches also carry serial numbers that tell you the exact type of watch you have.
> The serial number is found on the back of the watch and will be something like "H325150"
> Fakes will usually not have enough time to put any details on the watch.


Unfortunately, those are model numbers, not serial numbers. Serial numbers would vary by individual watch, but model numbers change a lot less. All of this information -- signed crown and rotor, hamilton and jewel #, model number -- has appeared on watches the consensus took to be fake in recent history ( example: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/real-hamilton-khaki-automatic-replica-fake-1106266.html ).

That said, my memory doesn't have any knock-off Hamilton 7750s. Mainly 2824s, Venturas and the occasional Franken-repair.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Chronograph Watch Valjoux Movement | eBay

edit: oh cool, I can post the link now

this is the watch I bought


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks legit to me.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

cprrckwlf said:


> Unfortunately, those are model numbers, not serial numbers. Serial numbers would vary by individual watch, but model numbers change a lot less. All of this information -- signed crown and rotor, hamilton and jewel #, model number -- has appeared on watches the consensus took to be fake in recent history ( example: https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/real-hamilton-khaki-automatic-replica-fake-1106266.html ).
> 
> That said, my memory doesn't have any knock-off Hamilton 7750s. Mainly 2824s, Venturas and the occasional Franken-repair.


Accidentally confused serial number with model number.
I took a look at the thread you posted as an example and I could tell the watch was fake.
The text was sloppy and were "gold" etched.
I am just surprised they took the effort to do that to the watch!


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

All it takes is a Google search using terms like "replica Hamilton watches" to be shocked at the prevalence and relatively convincing nature of outright fake Hamiltons. Same goes for Sinn, another favorite brand of mine. It amazes me that there are entire watch forums that have been set up for the sole purpose of discussing these fake watches and comparing them feature by feature to the real things. Quite shocking, really.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

Myron said:


> All it takes is a Google search using terms like "replica Hamilton watches" to be shocked at the prevalence and relatively convincing nature of outright fake Hamiltons. Same goes for Sinn, another favorite brand of mine. It amazes me that there are entire watch forums that have been set up for the sole purpose of discussing these fake watches and comparing them feature by feature to the real things. Quite shocking, really.


balling on a tight budget I guess.

My watch came in earlier today. Buddy suggested I go ahead and test its accuracy so I set it up earlier against Emerald Time. I'll snap up pics later today or tomorrow so hopefully you can guys can chime in.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Tekniqs said:


> balling on a tight budget I guess.
> 
> My watch came in earlier today. Buddy suggested I go ahead and test its accuracy so I set it up earlier against Emerald Time. I'll snap up pics later today or tomorrow so hopefully you can guys can chime in.


A fool and his money... hope over experience... if it looks too good to be true...

The unfortunate fact is there is always somebody ready to take advantage...

I cringe whenever I see a new authenticity thread with some new member who who is doing their homework after a purchase instead of before. No offense meant towards you, Tekniqs. Just that I don't think anyone here likes being the bearer of bad news on these things.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> A fool and his money... hope over experience... if it looks too good to be true...
> 
> The unfortunate fact is there is always somebody ready to take advantage...
> 
> I cringe whenever I see a new authenticity thread with some new member who who is doing their homework after a purchase instead of before. No offense meant towards you, Tekniqs. Just that I don't think anyone here likes being the bearer of bad news on these things.


no biggie. I tried doing some research prior to buying it. Looked legit enough for my (untrained) eyes lol.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

here's a couple of pictures. Lighting's not too great and please excuse the mouse pad lol


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Tekniqs said:


> here's a couple of pictures. Lighting's not too great and please excuse the mouse pad lol


Nothing wrong with that beauty. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> Nothing wrong with that beauty. Wear it in good health.


thanks bud


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

If that is fake, someone rocked it.
I've not heard of too many 7750 Hamilton fakes. The 3-handers are much more common in my limited experience.
Congrats on the beautiful pickup and wear it in great health!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thought that only Ventura model fakes can be bought and look almost 1:1. Never seen another models


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

I watched a review of this watch before I bought it and one of the points they touched upon was that to change the date on the watch, there's a button on side of the case. Also, they shouldn't change the date when the watch is between 8am/pm and 3am/pm. My watch doesn't have that button on the side and I use the crown to change the date. What's the info behind that discrepency? Did they change the model slightly?

edit: errr nevermind lol. the review was a different model of the jazzmaster series.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Tekniqs said:


> I watched a review of this watch before I bought it and one of the points they touched upon was that to change the date on the watch, there's a button on side of the case. Also, they shouldn't change the date when the watch is between 8am/pm and 3am/pm. My watch doesn't have that button on the side and I use the crown to change the date. What's the info behind that discrepency? Did they change the model slightly?
> 
> edit: errr nevermind lol. the review was a different model of the jazzmaster series.


you still don't want to use the fast change on the date between 8pm and 3am (8am-3pm, no problem)


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> you still don't want to use the fast change on the date between 8pm and 3am (8am-3pm, no problem)


what happens if you do?


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Tekniqs said:


> what happens if you do?


I'm about to bed down for whatever is left of the night so this won't be a full explain buying a nutshell:

When the date changes by the hands it uses this sort of spring loaded mechanism, basically a little gear with a flange on one side. That flange engages a slot on the date wheel and at 12 it springs it over. In order for it to pop over the way it does it basically needs to cock and that takes energy and gears and whatnot and has to be done in advance. You notice the date display starts to creep long before midnight? That's the whole prepping phase and at that point the flange is likely protruding a bit. Now that gear that does all that is on a 24 hour cycle. So after its done the flange is still may be in the way for a bit because it's got a leisurely 24 hours before it needs to be back where it is.

With me still?

So that's date by hands. The quickset feature bypasses all that. Basically it's a gear that is engaged directly with the date wheel instead of a gear that hits the wheel with a stick every once in awhile. But the two aren't coupled at all so the quickest doesn't know about the stick (flange) or where it is or what it's doing. It just knows it has to turn this great big ate wheel. And it will and if some idiot put a stick in the way so be it. My gear ratio trumps your stick, thanks for inventing the wheel. So that stick can break off or it can jam the works or maybe it won't have any impact at all. But why risk it?

(Written but not reviewed)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

From my experience, most Hamilton authorized dealers will give you 20% discount of the advertised price. With the official warranty, sometimes it is worth it.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> snip


I was with you until "when the date" lol. jk, thanks for the explanation


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Tekniqs said:


> I was with you until "when the date" lol. jk, thanks for the explanation


Ha! Rereading it I lose Me at "full explain buying a nutshell". I think first sentence is some kind of record. Insomnia forums and an iPhone, kids. Don't try this at home.


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

So we don't change dates/days between 8pm to 3am? I read it's best to set the date before the actual date and then set the time so you know when it's midnight when the date changes.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

sprite1275 said:


> So we don't change dates/days between 8pm to 3am? I read it's best to set the date before the actual date and then set the time so you know when it's midnight when the date changes.


Exactly. If needed, first change the time to ensure the hands are not set between, say, 8pm and 4am to be safe. On some watches it's 10am-2pm or whatever, so I err on the side of caution. Then change the date to yesterday's date. Then cycle the time forward until the date changes. At this point you are on the AM cycle. Now continue forwarding the time until you reach the current time. Done


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

sefrcoko said:


> Exactly. If needed, first change the time to ensure the hands are not set between, say, 8pm and 4am to be safe. On some watches it's 10am-2pm or whatever, so I err on the side of caution. Then change the date to yesterday's date. Then cycle the time forward until the date changes. At this point you are on the AM cycle. Now continue forwarding the time until you reach the current time. Done


Correction: That second time range should read "10pm-2am"...not "10am-2pm". Sorry!


----------

